# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Cho em hỏi ?

## kidmonter

máy tính nhà em main ga-g31m-es2c thì có khe cắm card màn hình không? và loại nào phù hợp
máy intel(r) pentium(r) 4 cpu 3.00ghz 3.00ghz, 0.99 gb of ram nên dùng card gì để chơi được game ?

----------


## nhungle233

máy của bạn thì có thế cắm thêm card pci bạn ạ.tùy theo nhu cầu game của bạn mà chọn card mà theo mình thì bạn nên mua card 512 đi bạn ạ cái này nhìu lựa chọn lắm. 
bạn vào đây tham khảo 1 số loại nè bạn. chọn cái 512 thôi bạn ạ

----------


## thapchidao

nếu muốn chơi cf thì nên dùng card nào ? em có tầm 1 triệu ? mong bác hieucoi chỉ giùm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thaoya

bạn chơi cf thì dùng card 512 là ổn rồi.mìng đang xài nè ok lắm.^^!

----------


## tungldhdonga1

máy bạn mà sao bạn lại không biết chứ...
hầu như các dời máy điều có khe pci cả

----------


## nguyenvanan91

tức là dùng card 512 nào cũng chơi cf ổn ạ ! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## aduy1992

mua thì bạn nên mua những loại card có tiếng và nơi có uy tín chút là ok mà.riêng mình thì đang dùng card asus

----------


## seolopmam

ý của em là dùng card nào cắm cũng được à ? em thấy mỗi card có khe cắm khác nhau hay sao ấy ?

----------


## tebaogoc

card màng hình thì chỉ có 1 khe cắm thôi bạn àh.loại card màng hình nào cũng chỉ cắm đc một khe thôi.

----------


## thanhtruc02

sao em thấy có card ghi là khe cắm pci-e 16x, cái thì ghi là pci-express ,pci-2.0 ....
như vậy nghĩa là sao ?

----------


## zincos

> máy của bạn thì có thế cắm thêm card pci bạn ạ.tùy theo nhu cầu game của bạn mà chọn card mà theo mình thì bạn nên mua card 512 đi bạn ạ cái này nhìu lựa chọn lắm. 
> bạn vào đây tham khảo 1 số loại nè bạn. chọn cái 512 thôi bạn ạ


nếu mua card hơn 512 thì có làm sao không các bác ? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

> sao em thấy có card ghi là khe cắm pci-e 16x, cái thì ghi là pci-express ,pci-2.0 ....
> như vậy nghĩa là sao ?


yên tâm là bạn cắm vào khe nào cũng được nhé đó là cách gọi để phân biệt thôi
bạn có thể mua card với dung lượng lớn hơn 512 đương nhiên rồi nhưng theo mình 512 là chơi được nhiều game nặng đô lắm rồi và cũng còn tùy main của bạn nó hỗ trợ bao nhiêu cho card vga. pen4 mình nghĩ không quá 1gb đâu

----------


## inoxtrungthanh

về vấn đề của bạn gặp phải bạn không nên lo lắng quá, các dòng card đồ họa hiện nay đều hỗ trợ các chuẩn pci ( pci-e 16x, cái thì ghi là pci-express ,pci-2.0). riêng về chuẩn pci-express 2.0 thì các dòng mainboard hỗ trợ chuẩn này sẽ tận dụng tối đa hiệu năng của card này. mình hiện giờ cũng xài mainboard của bạn và 2 dòng nữa của hảng gigabyte ( ga848p-g ( socket 478 ) và dòng ga-8i915me ) riêng về 2 main ga-8i915me, ga-g31m-es2c mình đang xài card đồ họa asus en9600gt/di/1gd3 ( card dung lượng 1gb ) cho 2 loại main này ( kết quả đáng đồng tiền bát gạo )

----------


## chandat

việc nâng cấp card đồ họa phụ thuộc vào điều kiện kinh tế và công việc của bạn chứ điều kiện phần cứng sãn có của bạn đã đáp ứng với việc nâng cấp 1 card đồ họa khủng ( tuy tốc độ bị giới hạn do khe vga của bạn chỉ là pci-express 1.0 )

----------

